# Is he the right horse?



## Nickyhorse89 (26 November 2015)

Hello everyone

I've been looking around for a while now and I've come across a lovely 15.3 cob x appy. He's been described as forward going, been out at shows and currently only hacks out because that's all his current owner likes to do.

My question is would be make a good xc or even an event horse? He'll be my first horse but I have years of experience under the saddle and loaned in the past. She's sent me a video of him popping a small jump. Looks comfortable but it is only a small jump. 

Does anyone out there have a similar breed or a cob who they event? Do they make good eventers? Is it difficult to make time when xc'ing? He's a bit of a journey away so just want to make sure I'm not wasting her or my time going to view if he is not right for me.

Thanks


----------



## Doormouse (26 November 2015)

Without being able to see a photo and a video I couldn't honestly tell you. Cobs come in all shapes and sizes and some are faster than others!!!

I rode a show cob for someone and he was fab but I wouldn't have evented him as he would have been too slow and struggled with spreads bigger than 3' or so. My current 4 year old has questionable parentage, dam was def a big warmblood with lots of ability and scope but think sire may well have been a cob, she will event no trouble at all.

They are 2 very different animals to look at so much depends on the shape, size, conformation etc.


----------



## madlady (26 November 2015)

It entirely depends on what level of eventing you want to do.  

For RC level then there is no reason why he wouldn't be able to do that however if you are looking at BE then I would expect that he would only be competitive at the lower levels.  The majority of horses doing BE competitively and looking to go through the ranks are TB X or WB - this is for stamina, constant canter for upwards of 2m takes a lot of doing.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (26 November 2015)

What level do you aim to compete at?


----------



## Nickyhorse89 (26 November 2015)

I can't seem to add a picture/ don't really know how haha. He doesn't look chunky to, she says that he's a weight carrier but I've seen bigger cobs. 
Level wise I'm hoping for Novice or Intermediate  (if I don't wimp out). I've only had xc lessons on riding school horses so have some training to do myself before heading out to competitions.


----------



## Nickyhorse89 (26 November 2015)

I'm on my mobile so I'll see if I can upload a picture when on my laptop later


----------



## SpringArising (26 November 2015)

Without seeing a video it's really hard to say - some big horses have small strides and some small ponies make horse distances easily.

I would factor out the fact that he's a Cob and look at his overall build. Is he a big lummox of a horse or is he fairly nimble and light on his feet?

I SJd my 14.1 Cob to 1m comfortably so size and build isn't always what it seems. Saying that he had an active backend whether he was jumping or not, so it's got to have a bit of joie de vivre in it to get you comfortably round without you having to drive him on constantly!


----------



## EQUIDAE (26 November 2015)

You could always take him out at BE80/90 (training/formerly intro) for a season and once you have got your own competence up you could then sell, possibly at a profit as a competition season under his belt will add to his value. It really isn't advisable to go straight in at novice/intemediate level - intermediate fences are 1m15 max, with 3m20 ditches and 1m80 drops and 1m25 showjumping.

Another thing to consider is there are a lot of horses capable of BE80/90 but once you start to go up to BE100 the horses attract a price tag to match.


----------



## Nickyhorse89 (26 November 2015)

Definitely wouldn't head straight out to novice, start small first. The horse isn't the only one needing to get their fitness up  I wouldn't want to buy a horse to sell as being my first I would want to keep for as long as possible. Unless we are completely mismatched and it's not working out. 



EQUIDAE said:



			You could always take him out at BE80/90 (training/formerly intro) for a season and once you have got your own competence up you could then sell, possibly at a profit as a competition season under his belt will add to his value. It really isn't advisable to go straight in at novice/intemediate level - intermediate fences are 1m15 max, with 3m20 ditches and 1m80 drops and 1m25 showjumping.

Another thing to consider is there are a lot of horses capable of BE80/90 but once you start to go up to BE100 the horses attract a price tag to match.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Nickyhorse89 (26 November 2015)

The owner sent me a video of him loose jumping but only a really small jump so couldn't really tell his potential. I'm going to show it to my riding instructor to see what she thinks. He appears nimble and in some parts looks like he would do well it a dressage test.



SpringArising said:



			Without seeing a video it's really hard to say - some big horses have small strides and some small ponies make horse distances easily.

I would factor out the fact that he's a Cob and look at his overall build. Is he a big lummox of a horse or is he fairly nimble and light on his feet?

I SJd my 14.1 Cob to 1m comfortably so size and build isn't always what it seems. Saying that he had an active backend whether he was jumping or not, so it's got to have a bit of joie de vivre in it to get you comfortably round without you having to drive him on constantly!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## EQUIDAE (26 November 2015)

Nickyhorse89 said:



			Definitely wouldn't head straight out to novice, start small first. The horse isn't the only one needing to get their fitness up  I wouldn't want to buy a horse to sell as being my first I would want to keep for as long as possible. Unless we are completely mismatched and it's not working out.
		
Click to expand...

The problem you have is that a horse capable of jumping at the higher levels isn't necessarily a good 'schoolmaster' at the lower levels (I've been there). Those that are tend to go for 5 figures. An unknown may or may not get there so you may need to sell anyway if they aren;t capable. Your best bet is to buy something that is a known entity and already out competing, even if it is at lower levels with scope to move up.

Can you link to the ad rather than a photo?


----------



## FestiveFuzz (26 November 2015)

I think this is a perfect example of buying what is right for you now rather than what may be right for you in the future.

From what you have said it sounds like you don't have much, if any, competition experience so in your shoes I would be looking at an older horse that is already competing at BE80/90 and could help show you the ropes and gives you the confidence to jump the bigger tracks. 

In my opinion it would be unrealistic to assume that the horse that would be ideal for you now is going to be the same one that will be jumping novice and above as generally speaking those horses aren't the sort that you would want as a first horse. So I would just focus on finding something that already knows it's job and can get you out competing next season.


----------



## ester (26 November 2015)

The only way to really tell is to buy something with a proven record.


----------



## Nickyhorse89 (26 November 2015)

Thank you everyone. I know I'm hoping for a bit much here. He caught my eye, got to get my sane head back on


----------



## Tammytoo (26 November 2015)

As neither of you have evented before, I think it would be a mistake to buy an unproven youngster.  You really need a schoolmaster to teach you the ropes and then you will be in a position to bring on a young horse.  I have seen the unhappy results of people buying youngsters as first horses and thinking they could learn together amd ending up frightening each other to death!

Plus, just think of all the fun you could have on an  experienced horse!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (26 November 2015)

FestiveFuzz said:



			I think this is a perfect example of buying what is right for you now rather than what may be right for you in the future.

From what you have said it sounds like you don't have much, if any, competition experience so in your shoes I would be looking at an older horse that is already competing at BE80/90 and could help show you the ropes and gives you the confidence to jump the bigger tracks. 

In my opinion it would be unrealistic to assume that the horse that would be ideal for you now is going to be the same one that will be jumping novice and above as generally speaking those horses aren't the sort that you would want as a first horse. So I would just focus on finding something that already knows it's job and can get you out competing next season.
		
Click to expand...

Perfect post!

OP, I think you are dreaming of a future which will not happen if you over-horse yourself with your first horse,  you need to be realistic about your experience and capability.


----------



## oldie48 (30 November 2015)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Perfect post!

OP, I think you are dreaming of a future which will not happen if you over-horse yourself with your first horse,  you need to be realistic about your experience and capability.
		
Click to expand...

 this is such a sensible post, if you are having to ask if a cob would be suitable for Nov/Int eventing, you need a sensible schoolmaster to show you the ropes. Most amateur riders don't get to Novice let alone Intermediate, focus on getting something to do RC and 80's and 90's and see how you get on. Good luck, I hope you find something suitable.


----------



## smja (1 December 2015)

I would say if he's caught your eye, and you click with him, why not?

There's no reason why you two couldn't go out 80/90 together next season - a schoolmaster would be easier/quicker for you, but likely more expensive (sorry, don't know if this is a factor).
It would help if you had some experienced people around to advise and support you, though.

Also to add, you and the horse do need to qualify to go Novice (can't remember exactly, but the MERs are in the BE handbook, it's something like x number of clear xc rounds at 100 with no more than x sj penalties).


----------



## Nickyhorse89 (1 December 2015)

Thank you, I already have an instructor who will help me all the way including coming with me to view horses.
A schoolmaster would be better I do agree, finance is always a factor haha but I'm prepared to put the work in 


smja said:



			I would say if he's caught your eye, and you click with him, why not?

There's no reason why you two couldn't go out 80/90 together next season - a schoolmaster would be easier/quicker for you, but likely more expensive (sorry, don't know if this is a factor).
It would help if you had some experienced people around to advise and support you, though.

Also to add, you and the horse do need to qualify to go Novice (can't remember exactly, but the MERs are in the BE handbook, it's something like x number of clear xc rounds at 100 with no more than x sj penalties).
		
Click to expand...


----------



## rachk89 (1 December 2015)

Well you wouldn't be able to tell unless you went and rode him. Someone who isn't confident can make even the best horses look useless. So maybe his current owner just isn't willing to jump him big but he can?

I know you seem to have gone off him now but keep an open mind for others.  If your budget isn't big you won't get a schoolmaster and honestly if you have been riding for years you may end up bored of one.

Your first horse doesn't have to be the safe and steady cob. I know a girl whose first horse was an unbroken gelding (they were told he was trained) and she trained him up to novice level eventing. She paid under £1000 for him and was 12 I think when they got him. She then also got a thoroughbred ex racer mare for under a grand again and has taken her to novice level eventing too. Now she is a brilliant rider and has zero fear in her but again it shows you don't have to pay 5 figures for good horses. Just got to be able to train.


----------



## Nickyhorse89 (1 December 2015)

rachk89 said:



			Well you wouldn't be able to tell unless you went and rode him. Someone who isn't confident can make even the best horses look useless. So maybe his current owner just isn't willing to jump him big but he can?

I know you seem to have gone off him now but keep an open mind for others.  If your budget isn't big you won't get a schoolmaster and honestly if you have been riding for years you may end up bored of one.

Your first horse doesn't have to be the safe and steady cob. I know a girl whose first horse was an unbroken gelding (they were told he was trained) and she trained him up to novice level eventing. She paid under £1000 for him and was 12 I think when they got him. She then also got a thoroughbred ex racer mare for under a grand again and has taken her to novice level eventing too. Now she is a brilliant rider and has zero fear in her but again it shows you don't have to pay 5 figures for good horses. Just got to be able to train.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for your advice. Makes me feel a little better hearing about your friend's experience. I have looked at schoolmasters and as you said they are a bit out of my budget. The horse's current owner did say she's not into jumping so he's done next to none. She only put a really tiny jump which he could have stepped over easily. 
I am more than happy to put the work in, it will be my first horse and I want to do more than ride. A lot of ground work and clinics to build up the relationship and I have some horsey friends and an amazing instructor to help me. Eventing is what I want to do but it's a long term goal, really not expecting to jump on a go.


----------



## rachk89 (1 December 2015)

Nickyhorse89 said:



			Thanks for your advice. Makes me feel a little better hearing about your friend's experience. I have looked at schoolmasters and as you said they are a bit out of my budget. The horse's current owner did say she's not into jumping so he's done next to none. She only put a really tiny jump which he could have stepped over easily. 
I am more than happy to put the work in, it will be my first horse and I want to do more than ride. A lot of ground work and clinics to build up the relationship and I have some horsey friends and an amazing instructor to help me. Eventing is what I want to do but it's a long term goal, really not expecting to jump on a go.
		
Click to expand...

I think you would just be bored with a schoolmaster then. You always have the opportunity to get lessons on one if you want but if i were you i would get a horse to train. I went looking for a well trained cobby type as i had severe confidence issues and bought a young barely trained warmblood. Sounds very stupid but he is an extremely calm and kind horse and he tries so much for me. He helped me a lot with my confidence at the beginning and this is a horse that refused point blank to do anything his breeder asked. On paper it shouldn't work but screw the usual rules. It works for us. I would be bored with a cob now that i have my confidence my horse suits me much more.

Just don't rule anything out. If it has potential go and look at it. Don't stick to one particular breed or gender etc (i wanted a mare and got a gelding). One thing I would advise is try and avoid greys they are a nightmare to clean haha.


----------



## Nickyhorse89 (1 December 2015)

rachk89 said:



			I think you would just be bored with a schoolmaster then. You always have the opportunity to get lessons on one if you want but if i were you i would get a horse to train. I went looking for a well trained cobby type as i had severe confidence issues and bought a young barely trained warmblood. Sounds very stupid but he is an extremely calm and kind horse and he tries so much for me. He helped me a lot with my confidence at the beginning and this is a horse that refused point blank to do anything his breeder asked. On paper it shouldn't work but screw the usual rules. It works for us. I would be bored with a cob now that i have my confidence my horse suits me much more.

Just don't rule anything out. If it has potential go and look at it. Don't stick to one particular breed or gender etc (i wanted a mare and got a gelding). One thing I would advise is try and avoid greys they are a nightmare to clean haha.
		
Click to expand...

*tears up rule book* Well I've already spotted another cob x (which is a grey ). Never set out looking for cobs but there's loads out there. My instructor told me the same thing. Don't stick to a breed, temperament and conformation is more important. I've heard ISH are crazy yet I've ridden a mare ISH who is so safe and calm and looks after you even when you've completely forgotten which jump you were suppose to be aiming at lol she is the best


----------



## be positive (2 December 2015)

rachk89 said:



			I think you would just be bored with a schoolmaster then. You always have the opportunity to get lessons on one if you want but if i were you i would get a horse to train. I went looking for a well trained cobby type as i had severe confidence issues and bought a young barely trained warmblood. Sounds very stupid but he is an extremely calm and kind horse and he tries so much for me. He helped me a lot with my confidence at the beginning and this is a horse that refused point blank to do anything his breeder asked. On paper it shouldn't work but screw the usual rules. It works for us. I would be bored with a cob now that i have my confidence my horse suits me much more.

Just don't rule anything out. If it has potential go and look at it. Don't stick to one particular breed or gender etc (i wanted a mare and got a gelding). One thing I would advise is try and avoid greys they are a nightmare to clean haha.
		
Click to expand...

A decent schoolmaster is not boring, it really depends on you definition of schoolmaster, to me it is a horse that has been properly trained/ competed at a good level well above the riders current ability, they will teach you how to ride, most will not be point and go and many will be tricky to get going well until the rider really finds the correct buttons to press.
I have had schoolmasters come here at livery that really take the micky, I can get on and they go well but for a less experienced rider it can take months to get the best out of them and then they can really enjoy them and have fun, training a green youngster is lovely but the rider needs to know what they are aiming for, not so difficult if you have a good instructor, the right horse or for flatwork but if you also want to jump there is so much involved starting with a good schoolmaster will at least mean one half of the partnership knows what they are doing.
As the OP wants to event most posters have suggested a proven event horse as her first horse, one that has done it's job well, is able be a bit forgiving if the rider makes a novicey mistake, that has proved it will jump both coloured and xc fences, it will still be a challenge to learn how to ride but you know once you find the key it will at least know what to do, one livery bought an intermediate event horse as her first "schoolmaster" horse, he was a real challenge but knew his job so when they got going they had great fun she was then ready to take on a younger greener horse with a whole new set of challenges.

You will find the right horse, you may outgrow it's ability whatever you buy but do try and find one that is proven in at least some of what you want to do as all horses will throw challenges at you, too many challenges in one horse is not going to make any one a good rider and may well destroy the confidence you have.


----------



## Luci07 (2 December 2015)

If you buy a horse that has not SJ or XC over a decent fence, the risk is that that horse may never be happy doing it. When you buy a horse with a record or if you can afford it, a decent schoolmaster, then you are removing that risk as the horse is proven. Of course you could be lucky, but let me caveat it by saying I bought 2 big TB's from Ascot bred for National Hunt. Perfect for eventing, except 1 had such a severe aversion to water, he would actually stop dead when he saw water from a distance. The other one had 3" as his absolute limit and ended up going to a very novice owner who adored him. He was the safest horse I ever owned and one of the least talented. As for schoolmasters being boring..disagree very strongly with that one! I bought a mare who had not only written the book, got the t shirt but had a fab event record. She was also incredibly strong, opinionated, would rear bolt upright if asked to stand in the starting box and was quite capable of losing the plot completely. She was a superb schoolmistress for me, but hardly a staid easy ride!


----------



## rachk89 (2 December 2015)

Er guys I said she MAY get bored of one not that schoolmasters are boring. I also said she could also go and get lessons off one if she gets a younger horse now and again to keep on top of her riding. Read don't assume.

Plus she may get bored of one and if she doesn't have a big budget why not get a horse she won't outgrow it's potential? Not all of us have lots of money to spend I don't. I had to get a horse that would suit me for the next few decades and I got that. Not everyone likes schoolmasters either i know several people who would find owning one very boring doesn't mean they are bad it just means they aren't suitable for those people.


----------



## Luci07 (2 December 2015)

rachk89 said:



			Er guys I said she MAY get bored of one not that schoolmasters are boring. I also said she could also go and get lessons off one if she gets a younger horse now and again to keep on top of her riding. Read don't assume.

Plus she may get bored of one and if she doesn't have a big budget why not get a horse she won't outgrow it's potential? Not all of us have lots of money to spend I don't. I had to get a horse that would suit me for the next few decades and I got that. Not everyone likes schoolmasters either i know several people who would find owning one very boring doesn't mean they are bad it just means they aren't suitable for those people.
		
Click to expand...

Trust me. After going down various dead ends with the wrong horse, one with some sort of record for eventing was high on my priority list. People seem to assume that all horses will have the capacity to jump etc but there are a lot which do not enjoy it and will never make decent event horses. Buying a youngster is a massive lottery, not only do they change hugely from the ages of 4 to 5, but you just don't know what you have. Its great if you can wait and don't mind if it doesn't go the way you want, but for someone keen to crack on.. its not the right path. I put money aside and this time, bought a 6 year old with BE 100 experience. He has, to date, proven to be worth every penny and worth the wait.


----------



## be positive (2 December 2015)

rachk89 said:



			Er guys I said she MAY get bored of one not that schoolmasters are boring. I also said she could also go and get lessons off one if she gets a younger horse now and again to keep on top of her riding. Read don't assume.

Plus she may get bored of one and if she doesn't have a big budget why not get a horse she won't outgrow it's potential? Not all of us have lots of money to spend I don't. I had to get a horse that would suit me for the next few decades and I got that. Not everyone likes schoolmasters either i know several people who would find owning one very boring doesn't mean they are bad it just means they aren't suitable for those people.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with luci07 not all horses have the ability to go on, I have seen it go both ways, either rider over horsed and ends up in trouble or horse proves to lack talent to go as far as the rider, it is difficult enough to find a half decent horse without trying to find one with "potential" if a young horse shows real talent to go up the levels it will usually be recognised if it is in a knowledgeable home and priced accordingly, if in a less experienced home it may be proving tricky and equally unsuitable for the OP. 

Any genuinely knowledgeable and experienced trainer/ instructor will always steer clients towards a schoolmaster type or at least one that is out doing something with a few results, you were probably lucky if you are now doing well out competing with your horse, lacking confidence and buying a difficult green horse could have gone badly wrong and does more frequently than it goes well, one good result does not make it the ideal route to recommend the OP or anyone else looking for their first horse.


----------



## rachk89 (2 December 2015)

Oh I know I have known two cob mares who were two of my most favourite horses ever at riding schools. Both hated jumping absolutely detested it. They had been ridden badly by kids so much on jumping that the fun had gone and they just associated it with pain. I could get them to jump sometimes but it took a while and I rarely tried because of that they preferred flat work.

All I am saying to the OP is to not go in looking for something specific. How often has everyone on here done that and gone away with something completely opposite? Yes maybe a horse with a proven record might be better but again it's more money and she may not have the option to spend more. Her instructor is saying the right thing to me look for the right temperament and conformation nothing else specific.

I was lucky with my horse god knows why he decided to be nice to me when he wasn't to his first owner but that's horses for you. But she could still find something similar. Sticking to one category to me feels like a mistake especially when she hasn't mentioned any extreme confidence issues like I had (seriously bad I got on my current horse a few times at the beginning and was physically shaking for about 5 mins that boy is a saint for doing nothing).


----------

